# NTFS to FAT32 (removing write-protection)



## Pretorius

Hi,

I just bought a 2TB Iomega Prestige hard drive to use for streaming video through my PS3.

I've been trying to convert it from NTFS to FAT32, and every step-by-step guide I've tried to follow has failed.

What I've done so far (following different sets of instructions) is: I've gone to Run > diskmgmt.msc and deleted the partition; I've downloaded the Iomega Encryption Utility and removed the Virtual CD; I've tried to use HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool to reformat the drive, but it kept telling me it's write-protected; I downloaded the Iomega FAT32 Formatter from the website, and then I created a 2TB NTFS partition on the drive, and when it finished formatting I tried to reformat it as FAT32 using this tool, but it won't reformat it for me - it's telling me "The partition information for the selected drive is invalid or unavailable."

Can someone help me out with an ABC, straightforward, idiot-proof guide to doing this? I thought it'd be really simple.

I'm using Windows XP.

Thanks.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Have you ever tried using the program "Gparted" on a hard drive?  It is a partition editor that I like to use.  Download the .iso file, burn it into DVD format and use it like it is an installation disk.  I would unplug all other hard drives you do not want to modify while using it to make sure you do not mess anything up on your system.

You can download it here:

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php


----------



## Wolfeymole

You cannot convert an NTFS partition back to a FATxx structure.

You may be able to format the drive in ExFAT.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT

But on XP I doubt it.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Windows XP does support exFAT filing system, but only if it is patched.  If you do not have the patch you could download it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=19364


----------



## Wolfeymole

It's been a while, cheers Bytes. :good:


----------



## scopestech

Pretorius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a 2TB Iomega Prestige hard drive to use for streaming video through my PS3.
> 
> I've...
> ...Can someone help me out with an ABC, straightforward, idiot-proof guide to doing this? I thought it'd be really simple.
> 
> I'm using Windows XP.
> 
> Thanks.



Doesn't NTFS work better than the old FAT and FAT32 systems, or is it just not recognisable on PS3s?


----------

